# connecting to ethernet via amazon hdmi cable



## toonlets (May 8, 2011)

I bought an "hdmi with ethernet" cable from Amazon. AmazonBasics. My Bravia tv is wirelessly connected. The hope, as suggested by Amazon, was that my Tivo Premiere could connect to the internet via the hdmi cable, via the tv's wireless.

But alas, it's not connecting.

Has anyone else tried something like this?


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

AFAIK, the TiVo doesn't have the hardware (HDMI 1.4) to support that.


----------



## baimo (Mar 2, 2006)

Th tivo connects to the internet via ethernet or a wifi adapter plugged into the ethernet port


----------



## toonlets (May 8, 2011)

Thanks. Yeah, I guess it doesn't support hdmi 1.4... I was kind of hoping the tv itself would double as the wifi adapter. It was a $9 gamble.


----------



## grafton (Nov 28, 2010)

toonlets said:


> Thanks. Yeah, I guess it doesn't support hdmi 1.4... I was kind of hoping the tv itself would double as the wifi adapter. It was a $9 gamble.


at least you didn't loose out on too much money


----------

